# Ft Bragg stops using goats...



## compforce (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/01/15/fort-bragg-to-stop-using-goats-in-medical-training/



> But the new law appears to be the end of the practice, which angered animal rights activists. Instead, medics may train on humans wearing "organ suits," which have simulated human organs, breakable synthetic bones and even bloodlike fluid.
> 
> The recently passed National Defense Authorization Act requires the Department of Defense to provide plans by March to replace animals that are currently used for medical training, The Fayetteville Observer reported.


 
This is an incredible loss. Without going into details, soldiers wearing "organ suits" will NEVER replace the training those goats provided. The animal rights activists have won this one and it's going to cost humans their lives.

I should caveat this with a statement that I have not personally gone through the training. My conclusion is drawn based on discussions with many that have.


----------



## AWP (Jan 15, 2013)

compforce said:


> have 1st hand experience, I'd be interested in your take.


 
Considering those guys all had to sign NDA's, I don't think we'll have that discussion here.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 15, 2013)

compforce said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/01/15/fort-bragg-to-stop-using-goats-in-medical-training/
> 
> 
> 
> This is an incredible loss. Without going into details, soldiers wearing "organ suits" will NEVER replace the training those goats provided. The animal rights activists have won this one and it's going to cost humans their lives....


Well, they have "won" at Ft. Bragg, it seems. If we are to believe Faux news.  This happens every couple of years. I'd be shocked to see an actual finality. 


Unfortunately, there will always be discourse about which type of training is most beneficial for a battlefield trauma. I have some personal experience with the suits, as well as the newest 2 versions of the mannequins- and while they are awesome, I am not sure it's going to suffice for actual human injury. I guess time will tell. 

The number 1, no-kidding best possible training is working at a trauma center. More robust and available programs for all medic-types working on broken humans is the gold standard, point blank. Anything else- even extremely "high speed super secret" programs- is simply simulation.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 15, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Considering those guys all had to sign NDA's, I don't think we'll have that discussion here.


We won't be.


----------



## compforce (Jan 15, 2013)

Roger that,  Standing down and removed that statement.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 15, 2013)

I would agree with this only on the terms that the training IS replaced with rotations at inner city hospital ER's, not just with "body suits".


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 15, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> The number 1, no-kidding best possible training is working at a trauma center. More robust and available programs for all medic-types working on broken humans is the gold standard, point blank. Anything else- even extremely "high speed super secret" programs- is simply simulation.


 
I can say (2nd hand, from a good source) that the Army's Medical Community as a whole has been pushing  mannequins/traume center training as a goat replacement for the last 5 years (that I am aware of).

Time will tell, but I don't foresee a National Emergency so severe that we bring animal labs back.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 15, 2013)

What are they doing with the surplus Goats?  I know this bloke in Yakawlang who will pay well.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 15, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> What are they doing with the surplus Goats? I know this bloke in Yakawlang who will pay well.


 
I hear some Kiwi turned American put in an offer already...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 15, 2013)

Not talking about this ... Thread closed.


----------

